# Seebrücke in Dahme



## wolli1117 (7. April 2006)

Hallo ,
wer kann mir Tips zum Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Dahme geben????
Gibts da schon Heringe und is das ein guter Platz ?????
Wie siehts da mit Dorsch aus ??????
Ich bin Ostern am Campingplatz Rosenfelder Strand wer is auch da oder hat vor Ostern da zu Angeln ????
Man könnte sich vielleicht ja mal treffen
Petri Heil allen wünscht
wolli1117


----------



## Wulli (7. April 2006)

*AW: Seebrücke in Dahme*

Moin,

ertmal willkommen hier im Board!

Guter Platz! Nimm Wattis Brandungsangel und wirf so weit du kannst vom Brückenkopf geradeaus raus. Musst aber rechtzeitig da sein, von der Seite aus hat kein Zweck. Heringe waren letzte Woche noch nicht da.
Den ein oder anderen Dorsch wirst du sicherlich fangen. Platte gibt es auch, schmecken aber zur Zeit nicht, da sie gerade mit dem Laichgeschäft fertig sind.

Gib mal in die Suchfunktion Seebrücke Dahme ein. Da wirst du sicherlich einiges finden. 

Mein Fangbericht von letztem Samstag ist auch hier im Board.

Wulli


----------



## TARKUS (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Seebrücke in Dahme*

Meine erfahrung ist , das sich das angeln von der seebrücke lohnt , wenn du nicht bis ans ende der brücke gehst , sondern etwa mittig bleibst und dann auf plattfisch angelst . gehst du ans ende , überwirfst du z,B die dorsche . wenn du dorsch angeln willlst , gehe rechts runter zun steinstrand , da hast du erfolg
Tarkus


----------



## Katze_01 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Seebrücke in Dahme*



			
				TARKUS schrieb:
			
		

> Meine erfahrung ist , das sich das angeln von der seebrücke lohnt , wenn du nicht bis ans ende der brücke gehst , sondern etwa mittig bleibst und dann auf plattfisch angelst . gehst du ans ende , überwirfst du z,B die dorsche . wenn du dorsch angeln willlst , gehe rechts runter zun steinstrand , da hast du erfolg
> Tarkus


 
Moin

Gut das es so viele Kenner dieser Brücke gibt!


----------



## Wulli (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Seebrücke in Dahme*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Gut das es so viele Kenner dieser Brücke gibt!





Jo, Katze! 

Ich will auf jeden Fall zum Saison-Beenden  noch mal auf die schlechteste Angelbrücke in der Ostsee:m .... Wie sieht es bei Dir aus??

Wulli#h


----------



## Katze_01 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Seebrücke in Dahme*

Moin Wulli

Der Geist ist willig aber das Fleisch ist schwach!

Schaffe das leider nicht mehr!!!

Aber auf ein Frühjahr folgt zum Glück ein Herbst!


----------

